#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  JB Knowledge Park , Faridabad 2012 Admission, fee, Placements, Branches Discusssion

## richa_tiwari

*About* :                  JB Knowledge Park campus is fully funded and operated by  Group of Industries &   functioning under BDES Group of Institutions  established in 2008. *Engineering Admission 2012* and B   Tech admissions 2012 are open. JB is among the top 51 private colleges in India.

*Branches and Fee*

*Branch*
*Total Intake*
*Fees*

*Electronics & Comm. Engineering*
*60 Seats*
Rs 79000 per year

*ElectricalEngineering*
*60 Seats*
Rs 79000 per year

*Mechanical Engineering*
*60 Seats*
Rs 79000 per year

*Computer Science Engineering*
*60 Seats*
Rs 79000 per year



Campus Facilities

*Laboratories & Workshop* - All the laboratories and workshops are fully equipped with modern facilities and latest equipments. These state of the art equipments provide students immense opportunities for making traditional and new experiments and collecting, analyzing & interpreting the data so as to help in understanding the underlying theory effectively. 

*Hostels : T*he Institutes have hostel facilities for boys and girls separately with 24-hour backup power supply. Hostels can accommodate around 200 undergraduate and postgraduate students. The hostel rooms are spacious and well-furnished. Each hostel has its own mess. Spacious and modern kitchens with steam cooking cater to healthy and nutritious food. Strict hygienic conditions are maintained. 

*Library* : Fully computerized, Central & Departmental Libraries are designed to meet all the information needs of students, research fellows and faculty. These are air-conditioned and spread over two floors and stacked with books on a wide range of management & engineering subjects. The central library has a beautiful reading hall, an information retrieval center for accessing the web and an exclusive research center for the more serious. The total area planned for the library is 1800 square meters. Subsidized photocopying & printing facilities for students enable them to make the best use of the library resources. The library started with currently has more than 25,000 Books, International and national journals, magazines, data banks, video and audio  CDs and above all, the availability of e-journals makes it a unique library in this region. 

Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: BMIET Sonipat 2012 Admission, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions MVN College of Engineering Faridabad 2012 Admission, Facilities, Fee, Branches ACME Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements, Branches Discussion Aravali College of Engineering, Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements MRIU Faridabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee , Placements

----------

